# exhale



## spidersab*ch (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone here exhale and find peace? Sometimes that's how I feel. I am most at rest and content those moments.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

i do yoga and never feel less anxious and most centered as the hours that follow.


----------



## spidersab*ch (Nov 26, 2012)

Yoga is going to be a problem for me. Possibly a bit of a trigger. Thinking something more like TM, or simply repose. I wandered into this room from CWI. May not stay too long if it is full of the same anger and anxiety as that place.

By the way, I brought a lot of anger and anxiety to that other room. I am now just looking for repose. I had initially thought I might find it here. But from a quick run through the threads, it seems there is a lot of the same raw hurt and anger. Now I seem to myself more equanimical. I am still interested in talking about the experience, but more philosophically.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I have found success with EFT, though it takes a few rounds and I normally feel more anxious initially. After about five to ten minutes I do start to calm though.


----------

